# Best Early Bug Pokemon?



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

Well? And all the ones you can get before the second gym in the generation they were first released in count. That said, Pineco/Forretress count due to the fact that you could trade over a Pokemon with headbutt and headbutt them out before the second gym leader.

I voted Butterfree. So beautiful... :D


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Baton Pass Ninjask.  Duh.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

I voted for Vespiquen. I like Beedrill and Shedinja, but Vespiquen is just so badass.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 29, 2008)

Ledian.

He's so unloved. ;;


----------



## Iceon (Jun 29, 2008)

By early, I was thinking you meant first generation bug Pokemon, which made me want to vote for Scyther. 

Butterfree is my second favorite =3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 29, 2008)

Caterpie/Metapod/Butterfree. They're the ones I remember best.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautifly~ Such pretty colours! Ah, I just like it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 29, 2008)

Butterfree. Do you know how much it helped me againist brock and it was on my team for the whole game until after I got Mew. It rocks...


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 29, 2008)

Nincada family. They're cute.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 29, 2008)

So many polls... o.O

Yay, ariados. :3


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 29, 2008)

Pineco > Them all.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 30, 2008)

I actually like Kriketot and Kriketune. It's pretty useless until it evolves since it only can learn a couple of moves, but after it does, it gets a great movepool.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

I say Caterpie/Metapod/Butterfree. Firstly, Butterfree can kill lots with Sleep Powder, and Caterpie is just cute. 

Ledyba/Ledian comes next because they look cute. And the Emerald Battle Factory Ledians kick butt.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

Ninjask- it's the only one which is actually good.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know why, but I chose Paras. Maybe because it is a bit like Krabby, and I like Krabby.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 1, 2008)

Butterfree
it has confusion ffs


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Vespiquen because of the amazing defenses, Heal Order, Defend Order, you name it. BEST BUG TYPE EVUR!!! (Ever is meant to be spelled wrong)


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

It was hard for me to decide between Spinarak/Ariados and Ledyba/Ledian, but I chose Spinarak/Ariados since I love Ariados and Ledian, but I love Spinarak and only kind of like Ledyba.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 4, 2008)

Butterfree-Beautifly and vespquin got ruined by the rest of there evoulutionary lines (Evolving based on how how you feel or sharing a pair of wings with two of your mates are not good ideas for pokemon).

Mothin would have been better had they not put it with burmy/wormadam (nothing wrong with them, they just don't fit with mothim


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 6, 2008)

kricketune
c'mon it has a freaking moustache ):


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Nincada/Ninjask/Shedinja.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

Qwilfish said:


> Pineco > Them all.


Agreed.


----------

